# Is this Ti/Fe or Fi/Te?



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm trying to figure this out in myself. 
I currently consider myself an ENTP, but am considering an alternative theory of an ENFP who uses a heavy amount of Te. 

So, here we go.

-When I'm feeling self-confident, I am effective in taking charge and can work out a plan to achieve whatever needs to be achieved. I like to pride myself on being adaptable. I'm good at delegating stuff to others - based on their abilities and personal preferences. I am good at sounding like I know what I'm talking about and telling people what to do. 

-I'm especially looking forward to more leadership opportunities in my career right now, but I will admit that the primary reason is more $$$$$ than anything else. I'll do whatever it takes to increase my net worth.

-I stick to a budget and am careful when it comes to money. I have dreams of becoming rich and owning the nicest things and living in the most affluent area etc...I know money isn't everything and it can't buy happiness, but money helps with a lot of other things. When I settle down and raise a family, I want the best possible lifestyle for my family. Also, on a more selfish level, I feel that having a high net worth shows that I have succeeded in life.. that my hard work actually did pay off in the end and it was good that I went to the corporate world.

-I strongly value efficiency and am always trying to figure out a quicker/more effective way to complete a task. I know that is where the real value comes in at a work environment. 

-I find that I tend to adapt to the emotions of others. I read others fairly well and can have a day worsened by someone else's sour mood. I tend to figure out an equilibrium in another person and am aware of shifts in that equilibrium, whether for better or worse. 

-I find myself bothered my emotions which lack any sort of logical/reasonable basis to them. I find it easier to help someone who knows why he/she is upset. I always have a reason behind being upset about something myself. Before I follow any sort of emotion, I ask myself: does this make sense? 

-I can unintentionally offend other people through something that was meant to be a joke or light-hearted.. I have a dark sense of humor and sometimes let that get the best of me. Some people can handle it. Some people can't. 

-I only get offended if I think the intention of the "offensive comment" was negative. If someone is legitimately joking around with me, I won't get offended. If someone is being an asshole (and from my experience, usually an uptight/serious asshole), I will get offended and either ignore it or strike back with something I know, without a doubt, will be mean. 

-When I have to correct others, I try to do it in a way that still makes the person feel good about him/herself.. unless the person was just a lazy dick, then forget it. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt. 

So what are your thoughts? Any other questions, let me know!


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

More ENTP than ENFP I think because you said when you correct others you still try to make the other person feel good. You value that harmony.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

From what you've said, I'd actually like to suggest for you to consider ENTJ. I'm not convinced that's your type, but I think it's worth an examination at least.

A few things do seem like they potentially point towards Fe though; in short, I'm unsure. But I am thinking ENTP may not be your type. This may just be Enneagram 3 talking though; I think some aspects of it can resemble Te. I am leaning for Te over Fe.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

I would suggest reading up on Je (extraverted judging) types to see if any of them fit you better than ENTP. You seem to have a Je desire to control your surroundings. Are you more of a strategist or an opportunist?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Satan Claus said:


> More ENTP than ENFP I think because you said when you correct others you still try to make the other person feel good. You value that harmony.


Thanks Satan Claus, I definitely value harmony among others and don't want to create conflict.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> From what you've said, I'd actually like to suggest for you to consider ENTJ. I'm not convinced that's your type, but I think it's worth an examination at least.
> 
> A few things do seem like they potentially point towards Fe though; in short, I'm unsure. But I am thinking ENTP may not be your type. This may just be Enneagram 3 talking though; I think some aspects of it can resemble Te. I am leaning for Te over Fe.


Interesting. I'll have to take a look. I feel like I relate to Ne so well though.. I tend to have many different ideas on what I think the world could be like and have a powerful imagination. I love sharing ideas with other people and the fun involved with brainstorming. 
I tend to see the possibilities, whether good or bad, in any situation.

But I'll take a look at ENTJ as well and see if I can relate.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

AmandaLee said:


> I would suggest reading up on Je (extraverted judging) types to see if any of them fit you better than ENTP. You seem to have a Je desire to control your surroundings. Are you more of a strategist or an opportunist?


I'll take a look at the Je types to see if any are a better fit. As I described in Post #6, there are a lot of reasons why I relate to Ne so well though. ENTJ could be a possibility, especially if that type is adaptable and not overly rigid.. like the stereotypes associated with J types. 

I consider myself a strategist who is willing to consider opportunities if they come up, especially if they seem feasible to me, but I'm definitely not one to jump into things. 

I like to think things through first, especially since opportunities are rarely as good as they seem. I consider it unethical to cheat people out of money of course and would never do it, but I can definitely think of scenarios/opportunities I can create which would essentially involve conning people out of money. 

I consider myself somebody that thinks ten steps ahead before taking action.. to determine whether such an action is worth taking.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Not enough to go on. How old are you, if you don't mind sharing? Some of the things you're describing could simply be based in personal values you've developed throughout your life.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

LostFavor said:


> Not enough to go on. How old are you, if you don't mind sharing? Some of the things you're describing could simply be based in personal values you've developed throughout your life.


I'm 25.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I've done some research. I'm having a hard time seeing any of the Je types working. I feel like there is a tunnel vision, one-track mind approach to achieving their goals. They are better at sticking to a plan than I am, for instance, my ESTJ mom. The environment I work in is also very J-like with a lot of XXTJ types. So perhaps I've been taking on Te more since I feel it is the way to achieve success..but at the same time, it feels kind of natural to me. I'm very confident in my intellectual abilities, so that goes a long way for me. It isn't something I really have to work on. I think I can handle any situation I face - one way or another. I work at a fast pace and think quickly. Perhaps Ni would make an EXXJ type more adaptable?

Sometimes, I try to control in order to maintain my own independence, but that's really it.

On the whole, maybe I'm an ENTP with a high level of ambition. I'm more J-like at work since I think that's what I need to succeed and rise to the top. I get nervous when I fear I did something that would slow down that ascension to the top at work. But that ironically is probably where Fe is most evident..maybe the Fe is what is fake/unreal in me. While my emotions are actually fueled by Fi while I go along life in a Ne-Te loop? Dunno, so many questions...


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

BroNerd said:


> I'm 25.


Well with that in mind, my lazy answer (without any deep analysis) is that you are probably just a well-adjusted ENTP.

ENTJ seems like a possibility, as well as ENFJ. But an ENTP with well-developed/healthy use of Fe could look like Fe-Ti sometimes, so it's hard to say.

I don't think there's a thing you've said yet that makes me think you can't simply be an ENTP with strong values. ENTPs tend to get the archetypal portrayal as a troll who doesn't give two shits about the feelings of other people, but I'm sure the reality (among mature ENTPs) is worlds more tempered.

Something to keep in mind is who you were strongly influenced by growing up (e.g. whose behavior you most tried to mirror). I am an INTJ through and through, but some people may see what looks like Fe in me at times because I grew up mirroring my mother - an ENFJ.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

LostFavor said:


> BroNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 25.
> ...


That explains everything. My mom is an ENTJ and has had a lot of influence on my life. Te behaviors are what lead to good things is what I learned.

Thank you. I'm confident that I'm an ENTP who has learned how to use Te.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

You are definetely a Ti/Fe user BroNerd, there was this Te like paragraph but no Te user would have written something that is Fe like as you did.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> Thanks Satan Claus, I definitely value harmony among others and don't want to create conflict.


Then you're probably an Fe user. 

Ti/Fe: Makes decisions with logic for the good of others. 

Fi/Te: Makes decisions based on their inner moral code and what they believe is right with little to no room for negotiation.

Te/Fi: Makes decisions based on logic with no room for feelings. So get back to work.

Someone told me this a while ago. It helps a lot.  There's more to it than that though. But it may help even more in case you need it.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Someone has once told me that because the auxiliary and tertiary aren't in direct conflict with the dominant function that the auxiliary can be jumped, so yes at times even auxiliary feelers may not appear as feelers and via versa.

So yes it is possible to be an ENTP that is able to use Fe fairly well.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Not much here but I think you should consider ESFJ.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Rational Thought said:


> Not much here but I think you should consider ESFJ.


Makes sense, both share the same functions.


----------



## RochiDidItAgain (Aug 20, 2013)

I think that you're more likely ENTP than an ENFP. Definitely some Fe in you. Bullshitting is not a Te thing. Te tends to be more accurate. So TiFe. But are you sure that its Ti first? Maybe you're FeTi? What makes you so sure about the order?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Rational Thought said:


> Not much here but I think you should consider ESFJ.


Functionally, I can see why that makes sense.. but.. I don't use much Si at all (can get oddly nostalgic, but that's about it) and I rely heavily on Ti when dealing with situations, taking an analytical approach/looking for the most logical solution to a situation - since logic is much more consistent than the whims of emotions. So that would be why I would say ESFJ isn't likely.

Also, I feel like my Fe isn't fully developed and isn't always on.. sometimes it's very subdued. I can use it nicely to my advantage though. I got a knack of appealing to others and figuring out what works and what doesn't work. In the real world, I tend to be polite but strong-willed. I often use kindness to get what I want.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

RochiDidItAgain said:


> I think that you're more likely ENTP than an ENFP. Definitely some Fe in you. Bullshitting is not a Te thing. Te tends to be more accurate. So TiFe. But are you sure that its Ti first? Maybe you're FeTi? What makes you so sure about the order?


Good question. I am not sure.. I guess I felt like my Ti has come a lot earlier in life than my Fe. 
In high school, I was sort of the "smart loner" type... but also a disagreeable smartass with a dark sense of humor (it was a good way of separating the smart people from the not-so-smart people). Ne and Ti were part of my high school days, not so much of Fe.. my Fe didn't really develop until I was in college. So, I guess that's why.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

you sound so like a me at 25. doing what ti took to make money and buy toys. 

i'm clearly entp. pretty ambitious. 

I think i have a touch of Te in me if I need it. For sure I have ni and Fe.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> taking an analytical approach/looking for the most logical solution to a situation - since logic is much more consistent than the whims of emotions.


Can you give a detailed account of a situation that exemplified this "analytical approach." If you can't remember a real situation you can just make one up. I really want to see the reasons you give for making the decision, the decision itself I don't expect will be of much importance, so it'd be nice if you could focus on your reasoning process.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Rational Thought said:


> Can you give a detailed account of a situation that exemplified this "analytical approach." If you can't remember a real situation you can just make one up. I really want to see the reasons you give for making the decision, the decision itself I don't expect will be of much importance, so it'd be nice if you could focus on your reasoning process.


Alright, good question. Here's an example.

Let's say my computer is running slower than I would like. I want it to run faster. I would take a problem solving approach and try many different approaches to see whether that can help fix it.

First, I would probably reboot the computer to see if that caused the problem. If it is still slow, I would then check the hard drive to see if it there is too much space on the hard drive - if that's the case, I would figure out what can be deleted from my hard drive. 
If it's still running slow, I would then run ScanDisk to see if the hard drive wasn't corrupted and etc... I would have many different options available that could solve the problem and look at it very logically. As I rule out options, I get closer and closer to figuring out what is wrong.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> Alright, good question. Here's an example.
> 
> Let's say my computer is running slower than I would like. I want it to run faster. I would take a problem solving approach and try many different approaches to see whether that can help fix it.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is a good example. It is short, and the situation doesn't give a lot of room for value judgement, and it's probably too heavily based on past experience.

But if I had to wager, which I always do, xSxJ. Si with a thinking function. I'd expect an xNTP to be generating more elaborate potential causes and solutions rather than relying on generic by the book stuff, and I'd expect more intricate logic. But yea, I don't think this example rules out any type, not even close. 

Feel free to pick and choose these questions, if you want to continue this discussion don't feel that you have to answer all of them, or any of them:
-Could you give an example of you using this kind of thinking in a more elaborate and intricate manner?
-What do you think of cognitive typology? Do you think behaviour is the most important factor in determining cognition? 
-Why do you want to know your type?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Rational Thought said:


> I don't think this is a good example. It is short, and the situation doesn't give a lot of room for value judgement, and it's probably too heavily based on past experience.
> 
> But if I had to wager, which I always do, xSxJ. Si with a thinking function. I'd expect an xNTP to be generating more elaborate potential causes and solutions rather than relying on generic by the book stuff, and I'd expect more intricate logic. But yea, I don't think this example rules out any type, not even close.
> 
> ...


1-On the basis of using Ti, It's kind of hard to give a detailed explanation for an introverted function. But I'm giving it another go. I buy a prototype for some brand new invention which has never been seen by anyone besides me and the inventor. What the invention is for this example is irrelevant. I would want to learn about every part of that invention and how each part affects the whole. As I think about how each of the parts relate to the other ones, new ideas/solutions to any potential problems would come to me without having to think too hard about them. For example, if it's a robot designed to be a maid. I could figure out how to give it some more suction so it could climb walls, if that isn't already part of it based on understanding the capabilities it possesses.

2-I see it as a great way of understanding people. I feel like it has also proven to be a surprisingly and fairly accurate way of predicting behavior. With that said, behavior is the most observable aspect of determining cognition but not necessarily the most important factor. People could be repressing their natural selves and/or so out of touch with themselves since they are trying to be somebody else other than themselves. Sometimes it really requires psychoanalysis and determining some sort of equilibrium and consistency in a person's behavior. Behavior is useful but often deceptive. 

3-I want to know my type because I see it as a great way of understanding myself and others. It also has proven, to me, to be a great predictive test of behavior. It also has helped me understand some core differences between me and other people. And also it's a lot of fun!


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm, tough one. I would've said you sond more like an ENTP. I presume ENFPs are much more Fi-driven.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> 1-On the basis of using Ti, It's kind of hard to give a detailed explanation for an introverted function. But I'm giving it another go. I buy a prototype for some brand new invention which has never been seen by anyone besides me and the inventor. What the invention is for this example is irrelevant. I would want to learn about every part of that invention and how each part affects the whole. As I think about how each of the parts relate to the other ones, new ideas/solutions to any potential problems would come to me without having to think too hard about them. For example, if it's a robot designed to be a maid. I could figure out how to give it some more suction so it could climb walls, if that isn't already part of it based on understanding the capabilities it possesses.


I thought this was less related to Ti and more related to Pe. 



> 2-I see it as a great way of understanding people. I feel like it has also proven to be a surprisingly and fairly accurate way of predicting behavior.


Why do you see it as a great way of understanding people and why do you feel it has proven to be surprisingly and fairly accurate way of predicting behaviour? Why do you want to predict behaviour and understand people? 



> With that said, behavior is the most observable aspect of determining cognition but not necessarily the most important factor. People could be repressing their natural selves and/or so out of touch with themselves since they are trying to be somebody else other than themselves. Sometimes it really requires psychoanalysis and determining some sort of equilibrium and consistency in a person's behavior. Behavior is useful but often deceptive.


Agreed. I can definitely see that you have an intellectual bent, and I will say that you should try to avoid using this as evidence against non intuitive types. 

Also, could you say more about what lead you to these beliefs?



> 3-I want to know my type because I see it as a great way of understanding myself and others. It also has proven, to me, to be a great predictive test of behavior. It also has helped me understand some core differences between me and other people. And also it's a lot of fun!


Again, it'd be nice to get a more thorough explanation.

(I bet there is a socionics dichotomy which describes one group as something like statementers, and the opposite group as explainers. I would say if this dichotomy exists you belong to the statementers. Also, if the issue is that you are repeating what you've heard, or for whatever reason there isn't an explanation behind your beliefs, it would be good to know. I mention this because I'm pretty sure you said something along the lines of I'm a good bullshiter in the OP.)

And atm I'm thinking you are definitely some sort of FeTi. Some sort of NeSi I am less convinced of, although I do think it is more likely than some sort of SeNi. xxFJ, or xxTP I think, more likely xSFJ or xNTP, and xSFJ over xNTP.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Rational Thought said:


> I thought this was less related to Ti and more related to Pe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This kind of answers all your questions in one.

I guess it makes it easier to deal with people in general and less likely to generate unnecessary conflict. What led me to those beliefs is that I'm always looking to get to the truth of something, I tend to notice inconsistencies in people's behaviors. Separating the bullshit from the non-bullshit, I've learned, involves really analyzing a person's behavior in different situations. I guess you could say my beliefs were formed over a trial and error process when it comes to trying to type/understand others. It works best, so that's the approach I use. 

That's really the best way I can explain my beliefs..like, for example, an emotional guy who tries to act more dispassionate since he thinks that is what is needed to fit in. You got to figure out which is the real aspect of the personality and what seems forced or acted.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

By the way, as I go through this thread. I'm feeling more confident that I'm an ENTP, perhaps one that uses Fe more than Ti


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

A fictional character I see myself being similar to is the tenth Doctor played by David Tennant. To me, he seems like an ENTP who uses Fe heavily.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> This kind of answers all your questions in one.
> 
> I guess it makes it easier to deal with people in general and less likely to generate unnecessary conflict. What led me to those beliefs is that I'm always looking to get to the truth of something, I tend to notice inconsistencies in people's behaviors. Separating the bullshit from the non-bullshit, I've learned, involves really analyzing a person's behavior in different situations. I guess you could say my beliefs were formed over a trial and error process when it comes to trying to type/understand others. It works best, so that's the approach I use.
> 
> That's really the best way I can explain my beliefs..like, for example, an emotional guy who tries to act more dispassionate since he thinks that is what is needed to fit in. You got to figure out which is the real aspect of the personality and what seems forced or acted.


Okay.... I got nothing, really. ExFJ would be my best guess. Trail and error?... I mean, that is just not on my wave length. How does that even work? What other trials did you try and where did they error? How do you know that was an error? 

I don't think you're a thinker, based on my observation that you don't think a lot, and when you do it is pretty basic. Thinking being like... active logical analysis. Between ENFJ and ESFJ I lean towards ESFJ. The whole what works best, trial and error, inconsistencies in people's behaviour, I could certainly see as Si. In general I think your intellectual side resembles irrational Si/Ne. I'll leave ENFJ open because... idk... the types are similar I guess. Some things you said I thought were maybe Ni but I don't have a lot of experience with ENFJs or NFs in general. 

If you are kicking ass and taking names in the corporate world, doesn't mean you aren't an ExFJ, and it definitely doesn't mean that you can't. You say you are very analytic, but your examples of analysis aren't very complex. They're really basic/simple actually, and thinking does not seem habitual to you either, as I've already said. A lot of people would agree that Si is fucking smart function, and I suspect that you are a good example of this.



BroNerd said:


> By the way, as I go through this thread. I'm feeling more confident that I'm an ENTP, perhaps one that uses Fe more than Ti


Could you pint out where you are using Ne?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> This kind of answers all your questions in one.
> 
> I guess it makes it easier to deal with people in general and less likely to generate unnecessary conflict. What led me to those beliefs is that I'm always looking to get to the truth of something, I tend to notice inconsistencies in people's behaviors. Separating the bullshit from the non-bullshit, I've learned, involves really analyzing a person's behavior in different situations. I guess you could say my beliefs were formed over a trial and error process when it comes to trying to type/understand others. It works best, so that's the approach I use.
> 
> That's really the best way I can explain my beliefs..like, for example, an emotional guy who tries to act more dispassionate since he thinks that is what is needed to fit in. You got to figure out which is the real aspect of the personality and what seems forced or acted.



What do you mean separate the 'bullshit from the non-bullshit?'
Could you give a few examples?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Ksara said:


> What do you mean separate the 'bullshit from the non-bullshit?'
> Could you give a few examples?


Unfortunately it's tough to explain.
I'd say though that you have to look for cues to know when a person is lying to you or hiding part of his/her true self. A person will often speak a little faster or with a higher pitch than normal, for instance.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Rational Thought said:


> Okay.... I got nothing, really. ExFJ would be my best guess. Trail and error?... I mean, that is just not on my wave length. How does that even work? What other trials did you try and where did they error? How do you know that was an error?
> 
> I don't think you're a thinker, based on my observation that you don't think a lot, and when you do it is pretty basic. Thinking being like... active logical analysis. Between ENFJ and ESFJ I lean towards ESFJ. The whole what works best, trial and error, inconsistencies in people's behaviour, I could certainly see as Si. In general I think your intellectual side resembles irrational Si/Ne. I'll leave ENFJ open because... idk... the types are similar I guess. Some things you said I thought were maybe Ni but I don't have a lot of experience with ENFJs or NFs in general.
> 
> ...


I'll really have to figure out what makes the most sense for me.

I will say though that I've always been a very good test taker and strong math/science student, better than a lot of people who likely have more developed Thinking functions. But I guess I could utilize other functions besides Ti to do well, I was a math major in college.

My Ne comes from generating possibilities for just about everything. For example, I'm going to a party.. I think of all sorts of scenarios that can occur. All over the place. What if a tornado hits? Will I meet a potential girlfriend? Maybe there will be some new drinks I can try. It could be about anything and everything. Not the best example I know but.. I think I use Ne in seeing the potential in things and the possibilities even if mundane. Turning a paper plate into a toy spaceship for example..

Also my writing style tends to be very offbeat and I'll often write down whatever pops in my head.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> Unfortunately it's tough to explain.
> I'd say though that you have to look for cues to know when a person is lying to you or hiding part of his/her true self. A person will often speak a little faster or with a higher pitch than normal, for instance.


To me this sounds more in the realms of sensing, picking up the details, however this could also just be indicating extroversion and paying attention. There is very little to go off here.
When you pick up on someones lying, is it _always_ (or close to this) by reading their body language accurately?
Do you see deeper than just the person lying?



Now this is just my observation, for all I know this could be flawed, but it is something I think you should think about.

What I have noticed is that sensors can be very good at picking up bullshit. My mum, my sister, a friend of mine (I do believe are ESTP so it could be a little different for an ESFJ or ISFJ). They can ready me literally like a book. My sister knows when i'm upset just by my body language. She also knows when her boyfriend was lying to her, again because of his body language. But that is as far as it goes. I would guess and say Si picks up on inconstancies where as Se would be more in the moment reading the body language.

The thing I've noticed between this and my partner is that he sees much more than just the lie. (He is an ENFP and definately uses Ne). He will look into all the possible reason _why_ they are lying. He will see the possibilities of it being bad, or being good, looking at the circumstance from the other persons point of view. In many ways he may even see the lie coming if he knows the person well and may not be surprised. There is more understanding here rather than focussing on the fact they did lie.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> I'll really have to figure out what makes the most sense for me.
> 
> I will say though that I've always been a very good test taker and strong math/science student, better than a lot of people who likely have more developed Thinking functions. But I guess I could utilize other functions besides Ti to do well, I was a math major in college.
> 
> ...


Haha, imo Si and Ti are exceptionally good math functions. My god, especially Si. Says nearly jack shit to your type though, same with being a good test taker and your writing style.

Yes, Ne does generate possibilities. I think the examples you gave here were probably NeSi. Do I think they indicate Ne positioned above Si? No, I don't. If anything the opposite. These are so basic, anyone can do this. Ne doms live that potential you are talking about, all the time nonstop, and it is a lot more "out there," than "what if tornado hits." A user Oberon Huxley who I thought was an ENTP started a thread about how the purpose of all civilizations is to ultimately destroy themselves by creating a black hole, thus all black holes are signs of civilizations who achieved the technology to create black holes. Perhaps I didn't fully understand his idea, frankly I thought it was silly, but that is the kind of thing I expect from a Ne dom. It doesn't have to be about random pointless shit like that, but it should have that extensive and highly conceptual quality. The lower Ne is in the stack the less I expect it to have this quality, and the less I expect it to be commonly used.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Rational Thought said:


> Haha, imo Si and Ti are exceptionally good math functions. My god, especially Si. Says nearly jack shit to your type though, same with being a good test taker and your writing style.
> 
> Yes, Ne does generate possibilities. I think the examples you gave here were probably NeSi. Do I think they indicate Ne positioned above Si? No, I don't. If anything the opposite. These are so basic, anyone can do this. Ne doms live that potential you are talking about, all the time nonstop, and it is a lot more "out there," than "what if tornado hits." A user Oberon Huxley who I thought was an ENTP started a thread about how the purpose of all civilizations is to ultimately destroy themselves by creating a black hole, thus all black holes are signs of civilizations who achieved the technology to create black holes. Perhaps I didn't fully understand his idea, frankly I thought it was silly, but that is the kind of thing I expect from a Ne dom. It doesn't have to be about random pointless shit like that, but it should have that extensive and highly conceptual quality. The lower Ne is in the stack the less I expect it to have this quality, and the less I expect it to be commonly used.


I think when Ne is in the inferior position it is still generating possibilities, but in a negative way leading to catastrophizing when stressed. I agree, saying you generate possibilities doesn't necessarily mean that Ne is in the dominant position, it may just mean Ne is one of the top four functions.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Ksara said:


> I think when Ne is in the inferior position it is still generating possibilities, but in a negative way leading to catastrophizing when stressed. I agree, saying you generate possibilities doesn't necessarily mean that Ne is in the dominant position, it may just mean Ne is one of the top four functions.


I don't think that is always the case. I think even when in the inferior position every function can offer constructive value.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Like I said before, I really need to figure things out. I'm not convinced I'm an ESFJ yet to be honest. Rather, that I might have not articulated how I use Ne and Ti well on this thread, especially Ti... 
For now, I'm sticking with ENTP but will do some soul searching and see if perhaps I'm wrong. 
Also keep in mind that I am a 6w7 per Enneagram which might affect things somewhat, the anxiety and need for external validation.

If I'm an ENTP, it's of the 6w7 variety. If it turns out I'm something like an ESFJ, I would probably also consider myself a core 3w2 instead..


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> Like I said before, I really need to figure things out. I'm not convinced I'm an ESFJ yet to be honest. Rather, that I might have not articulated how I use Ne and Ti well on this thread, especially Ti...
> For now, I'm sticking with ENTP but will do some soul searching and see if perhaps I'm wrong.
> Also keep in mind that I am a 6w7 per Enneagram which might affect things somewhat, the anxiety and need for external validation.
> 
> If I'm an ENTP, it's of the 6w7 variety. If it turns out I'm something like an ESFJ, I would probably also consider myself a core 3w2 instead..


At the end of the day it is good to look into things, and ultimately it is up to you which type you think fits you best. We can only offer suggestions


----------

